# Seal-A-Meal and similar



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Do any of you use the seal-a-meal or similar device to wrap food for the freezer? I'm thinking of getting one to avoid the freezer burn I get from bags. Is the investment worth it? Are they difficult to use?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I make frequent use of my FoodSaver and haven't regretted the money and time invested.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I've used a FoodSaver for maybe five years and am quite pleased. I shopped the web and eBay and god a pretty good deal on it. Discounters like Bed Bath, Linens n' and Kohls would be a good bet. Replacement bag-rolls are pricey, but that's their profit center; just like Gillette- cheap razorz, expensive blades. Or printers- cheap printers, expensive ink.I read somewhere that the manufacturers get about $3,000 per gallon for the ink!  

It's especially nice if we find an unusual item of food- we can load up and freeze a bunch without worrying about freezer burn.

Mike


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I also use one a lot, I live in a rural area. When I make the 1-1/2 hour drive into the city I buy in bulk, portion out and seal. I love mine.
Betty


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Just stumbled on a discount FoodSaver site-

JardenStore - FoodSaver - Bags and Rolls

looks like a really good way to get your bags and rolls. Probably also the machine itself.

I'm out of the small rolls - gonna order some here.

Mike :bounce:


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

misc_items I just bought a foodsaver love it! I think this companies bags are cheaper!


----------

